# Hayride arduino control



## danbrookwell (Jul 9, 2014)

Im very new at Arduino and am trying to figure out a project that would allow me to control a halloween hayride wagon when it comes into each scene. There are a total of 10 scenes and 4 wagons. I was thinking each scene could have a number in chronological scene order being transmitted from each individual scene arduino. Then the wagon arduino would be constantly looking for a signal and knows that when it receives signal 1 it will queue onboard control elements for that scene that were saved onto the onboard arduino. At the same time a signal would be transmitted back out to the respective scene arduino which will also queue playback for the scene as well. When the wagon clears the scene the next scene number would be picked up and the proecss would repeat. The onboard controller knows it cannot accept scene 4 without passing through scenes 1,2,and 3. 

I was wondering how complex this would be and if anyone could point me into the right direction as far as coding that would be awesome. Please let me know.


----------



## vman (Jul 10, 2014)

I think that you can work in principle with Arduino. If the scenes are far enough apart you can work with wireless transmitters. Each transmitter send a scene ID that is received by the Arduinos on the wagons. But maybe you need an extra trigger to start the each scene. The Arduinos on the wagons will receive the scene ID signal maybe before the wagons are in the right position to start the scene. 
Another idea: Lets assume you have 10 RF transmitters that are controlled by a contact closer. The contact closes only if the last wagon is in its right position. In this case only one transmitter is active by time and you can be sure that all the wagons are in the right position to start the show.
BTW: what else do you want to control with the Arduinos?


----------



## n1ist (Jul 10, 2014)

What I would do is have each scene have a beam-break sensor, a barcode or RFID reader, and a transmitter. When a wagon pulls in, the reader would determine which wagon it is. When it breaks the beam. the scene would signal the wagon to begin its show and run its side of the show. I'd look at the 24L01 for cheap radios.

Depending on lighting, you may be able to get away with just the beam-break for the start signal, and a modulated IR LED to tell the wagon to begin. 

You may want to look over at some of the Christmas lighting boards for ideas on DMX or Renard controlled multi-channel dimmers, LED pixel controllers, and servo controllers - www.diylightanimation.com and www.doityourselfchristmas.com


/mike


----------



## cpf (Jul 11, 2014)

What about GPS and IR beams? The wagon knows which scene it's physically in based on GPS, and the on-the-ground components use the beam break sensor. No worry about transmitting between the two halves, as long as you don't need the cues to trigger in close sync.


----------



## aryes (Aug 2, 2014)

You can connect a Bluetooth module to your arduinos and have them receive an ID specific to your scene and when you are within range of the signal, then it can run the show for that ID. If you need further distances you can use an XBee.


----------

